
Fry’s Electronics says it’s not going out of business - pcvarmint
https://www.dallasnews.com/business/retail/2019/11/15/frys-electronics-says-its-not-going-out-of-business/
======
xvx
I’m honestly surprised that they still exist. When they introduced all those
mail-in rebates it pissed a lot of people off. Making your customers jump
through so many hoops to end up with missing or denied rebates is one sure
fire way to lose your base.

------
raincom
Insiders think otherwise: "Bryan Boone, who left Fry’s a couple of years ago
after nearly 20 years with the company, says he bets “they’re going to go out
of business.” But the former facilities manager and construction supervisor
thinks the owners of the secretive and privately owned company — the Fry’s
family — are trying to keep the stores open as long as possible to avoid
paying the costs associated with winding down the business." [1]

[1] [https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/10/06/frys-electronics-
hang...](https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/10/06/frys-electronics-hanging-on-
but-for-how-long/)

------
beatgammit
Lame. In my area, our only tech store is Best Buy, and I avoid it like the
plague because it's overpriced and they don't even carry good stuff. There
have been a lot of times where I need something quick (ideally same day), but
I end up suffering through the waiting period for Newegg if at all possible.

For example, my wireless router started going out (one radio died completely),
so I decided I should invest in higher quality equipment, but BestBuy only has
the same consumer crap I'd see at Costco or Target, though maybe a couple more
options. I also needed to replace drives and they only had desktop parts. Or I
needed to get RAM and they have no ECC or even just high quality non-ECC RAM.
Or I need some thermal paste, or a new desktop case.

I could find most, if not all, of that stuff at Fry's when I lived near one,
but now I either waste money on a temporary solution at BestBuy or rig up a
temporary solution at home until better equipment gets shipped to me.

Also, the eco conscious side of me hates making a delivery truck make a
special stop at my house just to deliver a couple items, not to mention the
extra packaging and whatnot sending a package entails.

That being said, even when I lived near Fry's, I shopped mostly online because
it was more convenient, so I guess I'm at least partially to blame here.
Lately, I'm trying to buy more from local sources so they hopefully stick
around, and I buy extras of important things so I'm not dead in the water
anymore.

------
someonehere
Went to the Fry’s in Concord last weekend. All the shelves were bare. All the
shelves in the cages behind the registers were bare. It literally looked like
a store that was going out of business and marked all the remaining things to
70% off. You know the really crappy things. In this case all they had were
karaoke machines, as seen on tv things, security cameras. It literally was
depressing seeing only a dozen motherboards total in the PC components
section.

------
hbcondo714
Good to hear. It's still nice to shop through their aisles and see actual
computer parts including motherboards and cases in-person. I even prefer
purchasing these parts in the store as I had experiences with online retailers
such as NewEgg where the parts get damaging during shipping. Frys has a great
return policy and has never given me issues when receiving credit.

Update: I am referring to their Fountain Valley store:
[https://www.frys.com/ac/storeinfo/fountain_valley-
location-f...](https://www.frys.com/ac/storeinfo/fountain_valley-location-
frys-electronics-hours-maps-directions)

~~~
ajflores1604
I went to the Plano tx location this month and it was incredibly depressing.
Felt like a ghost town. It looks like they've stopped restocking everything,
so it's felt pretty useless to go in person since anything I've needed they
don't have in stock. Sound rooms to listen to different speakers in the back
completely gutted, only cheap netbooks in the laptop section. None of the
tablets I was interested in on display to try out in person. No motherboards
as far as I saw. Entire isles 90% empty. Nothing even in the center big isle
walking spaces to grab your attention and make going there to walk around and
browse for fun worth it.

Was really sad because I grew up going to this store and it played a big role
in my interest in tech. As a kid it felt like a technology mecca, I could
easily spend hours wandering the store with my dad. It's where my dad and I
bought everything to build our first PC.

------
yellowapple
That's a relief. I stopped into the Sacramento location over the weekend and
was wondering what the heck was going on. Place looked damn near picked clean.

